# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >   To maintain and even surpass a high standard CONSISTENTLY is a rare phenomenon in the restaurant business. For Kara and Bob Brooks, it has been the hallmark of Still River Cafe since it opened. When

## julianne

To maintain and even surpass a high standard CONSISTENTLY is a rare phenomenon in the restaurant business. For Kara and Bob Brooks, it has been the hallmark of Still River Cafe since it opened. When the NY Times gave the restaurant an "Extraordinary" rating, one might have thought they could rest on their laurels. Not so. 

It is worth a trip from near or far, or a detour. We were fortunate to once again find ourselves enveloped in the seductive charms of the Still River last weekend. The restaurant was full, with the happy buzz of people-enjoyment. The ambiance is what a restaurant is supposed to have surround you---comfortable seating, soft lights, flowers in bud tubes on the walls and in small vases on the tables, beautiful glassware and china, wait staff in matching black outfits---everything in harmony but nothing to detract from the main event: the pleasure of dining. 

I can't channel Amy and give you photographs---you'll just have to go there to sample, for yourselves, the taste and the presentation of the food. Everything is fresh and prepared perfectly and, can one say it?, with obvious love. Following Slow-Roast Beets and succulent Pea Soup, the Georges Bank Scallops and Farm raised Chicken (both done three ways) were memorable. A few Amuse Bouche preparations filled the space between courses---savory tastes and mini-bites that left one wanting more. Desserts must bring the entire arrangement to a rousing conclusion----and they did not disappoint--miniature cheesecakes and blueberry/strawberry delights were our choices. Mmmm---heavenly. If they ever find the time to do another book, Kara and Bob can fill it with their recipes and it would be an overnight sensation. 

I know that many of you on the Forum have already enjoyed the Still River Cafe. Know that it is still worthy of accolades. I marvel at what Kara and Bob have wrought in following their dream deep in the northeastern woods of Connecticut!

----------


## amyb

A great report. Phil and I have simply got to figure out a way to get this place on our dining schedule. Your review only makes  me want to do it sooner rather than later, Amy

----------


## JEK

Julianne,
Sounds marvelous! I wish we were closer and could sample the wares!

Sounds like you had a number of the items from this menu.

----------


## Jeanette

Julia, what an amazing review!!!  This is as well-written as any restaurant review I've read anywhere.  Thank you for sharing your experience with us.  I certainly hope Kara and Bob get to read this.

----------


## andynap

Very nice Julia- we will be there for lunch Sep. 11. Can't wait to see my friends again.

----------


## bto

Jeanette is right, Julia, you write so eloquently.  Thanks for the report....the menu looks ravishing and I'd love to get up that way to try Still River, if only once!

----------


## Jeanette

> Jeanette is right, Julia, you write so eloquently.  Thanks for the report....the menu looks ravishing and I'd love to get up that way to try Still River, if only once!



Ravishing is a good word. It would be hard to make a selection as everything looks exquisite.  Bev, you could fly in for dinner before your next trip to St. Barths and then fly out of a local airpot to SXM. 

My niece and her boyfriend are in the food and wine industry in NYC.  I invited them for dinner at Still River Cafe on Thursday and told her that I would have her back home in her apartment in New York by midnight. She declined, so I changed the invitation to Friday.  We'll see if they accept.  The four couse prix fixe dinner for $39 is hard to pass up this August.  The wine list also looks wonderful.

----------


## KaraBrooks

Julia and Dan - it was just wonderful to see you both again.  Thanks so much for the lovely write up.  It truly means a lot.

It is always such a treat for us to have folks from SBHonline at the restaurant.  We are so looking forward to seeing Andy and Phyllis in a few weeks and we do hope that Phil & Amy, Bev and Jeanette find their way here soon! Sounds like it is time to break out another batch of vanilla rhum!

----------


## GramChop

what a beautifully descriptive review, julia!  i don't know if i'll ever find myself in that neck of the woods for any other reason than to dine at still river cafe!  i have officially put it on my bucket list!  i'll be sure to bring my copy of paradise found (thank you mike) for an autograph!

----------


## Jeanette

Missy,

Didn't you fly out of Newark to go to SXM in July?  If so, you can fly into Newark the afternoon before, drive to Still River for dinner and then come back to NJ for your early morning flight.  I'll even be your personal chauffeur.

Jeanette

----------


## GramChop

well, now that's an offer i can't refuse!

we DID fly into ewr in july, spent the day in nyc, spent the night at mikeR's marriott and then flew out the next morning!  we may do the same in march.  my brain wheels are a turnin'!!!!

amy, phil......would you be game for joining us?

----------


## JEK

Girls! Get to bed!

----------


## Jeanette

> Girls! Get to bed!



Yes, Mr. Moderator.  

Hey Missy, what about late October/November before your birthday trip?

----------


## MIke R

not to pee in your corn flakes this morning, or anything...but I do that route a LOT and you are looking at every bit of 3 hours one way....depending on the time of day, could be a little more or less than that

and someone should  warn Amy and Missy that Kara *only* does *fresh local* seafood, so she should order the chicken if she joins you....  :laugh: 

Kara does do wonderful things with rabbit....highly recommend it if its on the menu

----------


## phil62

Mike, then you have misses many a meal of mine that has included local fish.  Seems I can go both ways.

----------


## Jeanette

Kara estimates about 2 hours 15 minutes from NYC.

If it is 3 hours, then you finish dinner by 9 and have Missy at the Newark Marriott by midnight.

----------


## andynap

Add 30-45 minutes for Newark. You leaving from NYC?

----------


## MIke R

> Kara estimates about 2 hours 15 minutes from NYC.
> 
> If it is 3 hours, then you finish dinner by 9 and have Missy at the Newark Marriott by midnight.




2 15???...sure...with no road work...no traffic...no back up at the Tappan Zee or George Washington Bridge.... driving 10-15 over the limit....not being on the road anywhere near either of the rush hours....

then its 2 15

----------


## Jeanette

Okey dokey, three hours it is...

----------


## andynap

> Okey dokey, three hours it is...




Hopefully, you will have a job by then.   :thumb up:

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Jeanette
> 
> Kara estimates about 2 hours 15 minutes from NYC.
> 
> If it is 3 hours, then you finish dinner by 9 and have Missy at the Newark Marriott by midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mike-the estimated time is from NYC not Newark. If they are in NYC already there is no GWB if they know how to go.

----------


## MIke R

yes that is true.... NYC is a totally different story...no bridges to deal with

still there is a ton of roadwork going on lately on that route..and you have to stay away form the rush hours

----------


## andynap

But they would be leaving from Newark which is much worse drive wise.

----------


## GramChop

what's 45 minutes when you've got friends along for the ride?   

we're flying american in oct/november and meeting up with our friends at MIA.  it's going to have to be march....sorry!

----------


## JohnC

Missy, The nearest airport to Still River Cafe is prob Hartford (30-45 min). Try that for getting from NOLA to Hartford. Hartford to SXM.
You could also do Boston. From Logan to Still River Cafe would be around 1.5 hrs.

----------


## andynap

John- I think she is going Continental because of FF miles and EWR flies direct to SXM.

----------


## GramChop

yes, indeed, andy!  that IS why we take that route. 

however, my step-son lives in boston and we visit him regularly.  that gives us another dinner option while we're in town!  thanks, john!

----------

